# giant asian toad



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

a rep shop has java toads in ,
judging by google its a giant asian toad what care would it need im assuming similar to a horned frog,
but what diet would it have and could i supplement it with something other than crickets and mealworms.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

bufo asper probably. well thats whats appearing on the lists at the mo.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I've got a list sat infront of me with Java Toads (Bufo melanostictus) & Giant Java Toads (Bufo asper) on.
Bufo melanostictus is more commonly known as the Black-Spined Toad, Bufo asper is more commonly known as the Giant River Toad.

As you said the word Giant I'm guessing it's the asper too, in which case be aware they get to a similarish size to Cane Toads, so will need a large vivarium. Air temperatures in the mid-upper 20's. As you can guess from the name River Toad they live along side rivers and streams so you will be wanting to incorporate a fair amount of water into the terrarium with rocky banks and some shallow slow moving areas.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

don't know how you've found them andrew but i remember mine being a little picky food wise. your thoughts?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

When I had them a few years back they all went straight onto adult silent crickets without a problem.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I find they devour large locusts in a way that would put a beardie to shame.If its aspera,make sure you keep the water well filtered.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

It's very likely to be B.Asper, have just been offered a large amount of imports very cheaply so they're certainly around at the moment.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Will get a pic :2thumb: There so cute :flrt:


----------

